# advice on choosing heater wattage for 300g + sump



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Setting up a 300g tank with a 140g (if the tank was full) sump and looking for advice on heater wattage. I want to run 2 heaters and not sure on 200/250/300 watt heaters? Cost isn't an issue, Ebo-jager 200/250W are the same price, 300W are $0.50 more. Obvious to go with 2 300W or is there a disadvantage of having them bigger than necessary? I've been of the thought that smaller is better, they stay on longer (fewer on/off's), it is the on/off of the thermostat that wears out a heater.

Tank will be in the house, winter night temp wouldn't be below 65-68 degrees.

Can both heaters go side by side in the same sump compartment (never had a sump before).

Thanks


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

A lot of people with your size tank are using 1000 watt heaters. I'm think maybe 2>3 Ebo-jager 300's would be ok for your setup. Not sure what to say about the rest. If it was me i'd put 2 in the tank, and 1 in the sump unless your trying to conceal everything. Then put them on each side of the sump close to the return pump input.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't want cables inside the tank, looking forward to them being in the sump. I can easily put both in the end where the pump input is (it's a dry pump if that's the right wording, it sits outside of the sump itself). Never heard of 1000W heaters, guess I'm now playing with the big boys!  Nervous if that 1000W heater ever stuck in the "on" position. Cooked fish I'd assume.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would recommend using a temperature controller if you decide to use multiple heaters or a large 1000W heater to avoid any problems with cooked fish.

I prefer to use one heater per tank and use the 3W per gallon rule. Average winter time room temperature is 68F to 70F, all my tanks have glass lids, tanks over 50G filtered by canisters.

Are you planning on having lids on both the tank and the sump? This may help retain some heat.

Are the tank & sump glass or acrylic? This may affect the size of the heater.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Both tanks are glass, the 300g is 3/4", the sump is standard for that size. I intend on putting glass tops on. The tanks were saltwater reef previous (original owner) and neither were covered. I do not know anything about temperature controllers...something you plug the heaters into and it has its own thermostat or something? Where would I find something like this? 1000W heaters, are these designed for aquariums or is it for something else specifically but also work with aquariums. I've had tanks for 30 yrs, cruised many an online fish store and LFS's and don't recall such heaters (mind you, I wasn't looking for them either).

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I should have said heater controller rather than temperature controller. Ranco, Finnex and a couple other mfg. are listed in the Product Review section of the forum. The aquarium heater will plug into the controller which is then plugged into the wall outlet.

I haven't seen the larger (over 500W) heaters sold at local fish marts but usually from breeder/hatchery/aquaculture suppliers.

You could always try using a single 300W heater in the sump after you get your tank set up and see if that will be sufficient to keep your tank at the desired temperature. Remember, your return pump may add additional heat to your tank, depending on the model/type used.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

i would definately go with a single 1000-1500W heater with a heater controller. This could still go in your sump. The theory here is you turn the heater all the way up, eliminating the t-stat problem, and then a secondary controller that the heater plugs into controlls the heater. If you want i can PM you an example. You could then put the heat probe into the sump or the main tank(better) but it would be easily hidden.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Look up JBJ True Temp Digital Heater Controller. Basically they have temp probes, and monitor the water temp in multiple areas like tank - sump, and control the heaters to maintain a more accurate overall temp through out the system. 1000 watt heaters are fairly common with big tank owners, you just dont see them at the LFS often lol. I'd search some of the big name saltwater supply sites, and see what they offer for that size heater, and controllers, maybe ask on a monster fish site whats good to use. I figured multiple 300's might be a option as not everyone has outlets wired up for one big heater


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Deeda said:


> Remember, your return pump may add additional heat to your tank, depending on the model/type used.


My pump attaches to the motor and the whole unit is dry. The water doesn't go through the motor area at all so I don't think much heat will be generated or passed on to the water. I know what you mean though...I had a hot tub element go and didn't believe the guy when he said my water temp of 98^ was just from motor heat! He was right


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Mschn99 said:


> If you want i can PM you an example. You could then put the heat probe into the sump or the main tank(better) but it would be easily hidden.


That would be great, thanks.


----------



## jcahow (Apr 25, 2010)

Check out this similar thread

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=253786


----------

